# Australlian Visa Medical - Eye Vision Problem !!!! Please help



## manojpluz (Jun 27, 2013)

Dear Friends,

I am going to do my visa medical. I am worried about my eye vision. My one eye has 6/6 vision (full vision) and another has no vision. Is there any eye vision requirement for PR?

Is there any problem for issuing 190 visa? My Occupation is software engineer. please help?


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2013)

Shouldnt be an issue so long as you can read the eye test board with spectacles or contacts. Would only really be a problem if you were either blind and it would be a hindrance to work or you had some eye disease which meant progressive sight loss and treatment needed.


----------



## h3rdna (Mar 23, 2013)

you'll be fine. i have a cataract in one eye (4/20 vision) but perfect sight in the other *knock on wood* 

my med was referred for this but it was cleared with no problem


----------



## manojpluz (Jun 27, 2013)

_shel said:


> Shouldnt be an issue so long as you can read the eye test board with spectacles or contacts. Would only really be a problem if you were either blind and it would be a hindrance to work or you had some eye disease which meant progressive sight loss and treatment needed.


Thanks shel.

With one eye, I cannot read or cannot see.. But another eye I can. Both Eyes I can read. If they take each eye, one eye is totally blind. worried actually...


----------



## manojpluz (Jun 27, 2013)

h3rdna said:


> you'll be fine. i have a cataract in one eye (4/20 vision) but perfect sight in the other *knock on wood*
> 
> my med was referred for this but it was cleared with no problem



thanks h3rdan.
4/20 vision means one eye is totally blind?


----------



## h3rdna (Mar 23, 2013)

manojpluz said:


> thanks h3rdan.
> 4/20 vision means one eye is totally blind?


no, it's "legally blind". I can see but I can't see to read or anything useful with it if my other eye were to go out

to reiterate, you will be fine..once the vision in your good eye is above a certain level then you will meet the requirement.

the only time you may have issues is if you were fully blind in one eye and partially blind in the other and/or have a condition that may require treatment and/or long term care such as glaucoma, macular degeneration etc


----------



## manojpluz (Jun 27, 2013)

Thank you h3rdna


----------



## manojpluz (Jun 27, 2013)

h3rdna said:


> you'll be fine. i have a cataract in one eye (4/20 vision) but perfect sight in the other *knock on wood*
> 
> my med was referred for this but it was cleared with no problem


dear h3rdna,

How much time took for cleared your medicals once it is reffered to Australlian Medical team?

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Black ms (Feb 16, 2016)

I have lattice in my both eyes but don't have any hole. My glass power are -4.5(left), -5.00(right). Will it create any obstacle for me to get visa in Australia? Thanks in advance


----------



## mystique1234 (Jan 13, 2016)

Black ms said:


> I have lattice in my both eyes but don't have any hole. My glass power are -4.5(left), -5.00(right). Will it create any obstacle for me to get visa in Australia? Thanks in advance


About lattice I dont know. About your RX, its pretty low. Mine is more than double yours and I am still expecting to get through. Our whole family including my 3 yrs old daughter has glasses.

I dont think eye problems should be on the list of criteria for rejection.


----------



## Black ms (Feb 16, 2016)

Thank you so much...wishing you best of luck on your visa


----------



## mystique1234 (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks ! Wish you the same too !


----------



## Black ms (Feb 16, 2016)

Please can anyone tell me which health insurance will support me full cost(doesn't matter if the package is expensive) if I have eye surgery in Australia? My current provider is Bupa and the cost is around 1.1k for 2 years. Thanks in advance


----------



## ashishwalia (Feb 8, 2020)

*regarding eye vision*

hello please tel me i have catarac in both eyes but its ok now both are finish with operation now little problem in reading far words now i have to apply for work permit in australia in kitchen so tel is there any problem for me to get work visa


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashishwalia said:


> hello please tel me i have catarac in both eyes but its ok now both are finish with operation now little problem in reading far words now i have to apply for work permit in australia in kitchen so tel is there any problem for me to get work visa


For work visa it should not be a problem as long as it does not interfere with your job

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Black ms said:


> Please can anyone tell me which health insurance will support me full cost(doesn't matter if the package is expensive) if I have eye surgery in Australia? My current provider is Bupa and the cost is around 1.1k for 2 years. Thanks in advance


Any pre existing disease will not be covered by insurance no matter how expensive 
You will have to check each medical policy and decide who covers what and under what circumstances 
Don’t expect the members to do the research for you

Cheers


----------



## wickermill03 (4 mo ago)

Hi I saw this post of yours from 2013. I am going for my medical for a 400 visa and I have the same condition as yours. How did your medical went back then. Did you have any problems?


----------

